# Welche ist die beste Rute zum Forellen angeln?



## ArmandoSancho (21. September 2011)

Moin, Moin! #:

Ich suche eine Rute die sehr sensibel auf Bisse reagiert. Ich habe schon einige gefunden...jedoch besitze ich noch nicht die erfahrung zu beurteilen welche nun Perfekt ist. Deswegen frage ich euch...Welche würdet Ihr mir zum Forellenfischen am "Forellenpuff" empfehlen? Was haltet Ihr von der 
*Cormoran EUROCOR Jet Minispin, 2,10m/WG 10-30g?*

Ich bevorzuge die Methoden: Schleppen und Bodentasten.

Vielen dank im vorraus!
Grüße ausm Norden |wavey:


----------



## bassproshops (21. September 2011)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Rute zum Forellen angeln?*

Hallo

Ich würde dir aufjedenfall eine längere Rute anraten , über 3m. 
Annsonsten bin ch der Meinung das man ruhig etwas mehr fnanzieren kann dann hast du auch länger was von deiner Rute  
Aber das ist natürlich deine Entscheidung !!

Ich gehe nicht allzu oft an den Forellensee und bin auch erst 14 Jahre alt , soo besitzte ich folgende Rute http://www.the-tackle-store.de/store/product_info.php/products_id/5447 die Rute ist nicht allzu teuer und sehr snsibel ich fische si in 3,30m.
ICh hoffe ich konnte helfen!

gruß Robin


----------



## Multe (21. September 2011)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Rute zum Forellen angeln?*

Ich würde dir auch zu einer längeren Rute raten. Da kannst du besser auswerfen und auch den Anhieb auf größere Entfernung besser setzen.
Schau dir mal die neue Magic Trout 30 in 3,30m von Quantum an.


----------



## kuate (21. September 2011)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Rute zum Forellen angeln?*

Servus Armando,

die von dir gewählte Rute ist zum Spinnfischen geeignet, aber eher nicht für das was du vorhast. 
Du solltest eine längere Rute wählen, um möglichst auf Weite zu kommen. Davon abgesehen werden z.B. beim Schleppen mit Spiros oft lange Vorfächer eingesetzt, die du mit ner 2,10 Spinne kaum werfen kannst.
Musst auch nicht zwingend ne Bombardrute nehmen. Eine feine Floatrute tut es auch sehr gut.
Beste Grüße!


----------



## ArmandoSancho (21. September 2011)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Rute zum Forellen angeln?*

Vielen Dank euch, eure Tipps bringen mir wesentlich mehr, als die von meinen möchtegern Angelprofis :q
Jedenfalls hätte ich da noch ne frage was das Wurfgewicht für eine rolle spielt, bzw ob 10-30g optimal ist? 
Grüße


----------



## Michael_05er (21. September 2011)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Rute zum Forellen angeln?*

Ich würde Dir auch eine deutlich längere Rute empfehlen. Wenn Du am See viel Baumbewuchs hast könnten 2,4 - 2,7m vielleicht besser sein, aber ansonsten würde ich auch eher 3,3 oder 3,6m lange Ruten fischen. Gerade in Verbindung mit langen Vorfächern und filigranen Montagen ist das nur von Vorteil.

"Billig taugt nichts" sollte man auch nicht unbesehen sagen, aber auch hier schließe ich mich meinen Vorrednern an und behaupte, dass Du für 10 Euro nicht "die beste Rute zum Forellenangeln" bekommst. Oder anders gesagt: Ich halte nicht viel von der von Dir angegebenen Rute. Natürlich muss sich jeder selber überlegen, was er investieren will, aber in diesem Bereich bekommst Du recht sicher etwas besseres, wenn Du etwas mehr investierst. Nenne mal Dein Budget, dann kann man eher konkrete Tipps geben.

Ansonsten kannst Du auch mal dieses Forum durchblättern oder durchsuchen, die Frage nach Ruten für den Forellensee wird des öfteren gestellt...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## ArmandoSancho (21. September 2011)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Rute zum Forellen angeln?*

@Michael_05er also mien Budget ist nicht gerade viel da ich gerade in einer Ausbioldung stecke...von daher kann ich nur bis 35,- € gehen. 
Gruß


----------



## Katteker (21. September 2011)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Rute zum Forellen angeln?*

Moin.

Die Frage nach der besten Rute ist natürlich Geschmackssache.

Ich fische schon länger die "EXORI Trout Project X-Sensitip 2.0" in 3,60m und würde sie mir jederzeit wieder holen.

Link

Die Rute hat 3 verschieden harte Wechselspitzen, ist extrem sensibel und hat eine wunderschöne parabolische Aktion, hat aber trotzdem noch genug Power um auch größere Fische drillen zu können.


----------



## bassproshops (21. September 2011)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Rute zum Forellen angeln?*



ArmandoSancho schrieb:


> Vielen Dank euch, eure Tipps bringen mir wesentlich mehr, als die von meinen möchtegern Angelprofis :q
> Jedenfalls hätte ich da noch ne frage was das Wurfgewicht für eine rolle spielt, bzw ob 10-30g optimal ist?
> Grüße



Die Forellenspezis aus z.B. Italien fischen meist mit Ruten bis max. 10 gr. Wurfgewicht aber ich denke das du mit 10-30 gr. ganz gut dran bist denn dann kannste auch mal ein schweres Sbirolino auf Weite bringen...


----------



## Felipe95 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Rute zum Forellen angeln?*

Ich benutze die tubertine seika trout big eye 3,90m lang und n WG von 8-30g benutze ich auch zum schleppen


----------



## jannickb (21. September 2011)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Rute zum Forellen angeln?*

wenn du keine kohle hast und ne rute mit ner feinen aktion haben willst kauf dir die berkley cherrywood wg 4-16g. weil die allerdings recht kurz is(eigentlich ne rute zum barsche zuppeln),wirfste halt keine 50 meter mit, aber für das geld das beste was du für dein budget bekommen kannst. das wurfgewicht ist absolut optimal fürs forellenangeln! kenn keine 30 gramm montage, die man zum forellenangeln braucht und mit der rute bekommste 22g noch locker ohne kompromisse raus!


----------



## FisherMan66 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Rute zum Forellen angeln?*

Wie wäre es denn mit

dieser Rute ? 

Sie hat ne halbwegs brauchbare Universallänge und passt in Deinen preislichen Rahmen. Es gibt sie auch noch in 5 - 25g WG in gleicher Länge.

Oder diese Rute als Alternative.

Bei sehr langen Vorfächern bist Du ein wenig eingeschränkt. Ne spezielle Rute für Spiro oder ähnliches zum Forellenangeln geht da natürlich besser, aber da Dein Budget doch recht schmal ist, sind diese beiden ein sehr brauchbarer Kompromiss.

Ne Rute für nen 10-er würde ich definitiv nicht kaufen. Für den Preis kannst Du einfach nichts erwarten. Die letztgenannte von mir ist ein Auslaufmodell, welches vorher ne ganze Ecke mehr gekostet hat.


----------



## Felipe95 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Rute zum Forellen angeln?*



jannickb schrieb:


> wenn du keine kohle hast und ne rute mit ner feinen aktion haben willst kauf dir die berkley cherrywood wg 4-16g. weil die allerdings recht kurz is(eigentlich ne rute zum barsche zuppeln),wirfste halt keine 50 meter mit, aber für das geld das beste was du für dein budget bekommen kannst. das wurfgewicht ist absolut optimal fürs forellenangeln! kenn keine 30 gramm montage, die man zum forellenangeln braucht und mit der rute bekommste 22g noch locker ohne kompromisse raus!


 
Je größer der see desto weiter musst du oft rausschmeißen und in norddeutschland gibts einige große forellenseen ... der in dem ich angel hat eine wasserfläche von 6ha was schon nicht klein ist ... aber es gibt noch weitaus größere in deutschland und wenn die forellen weit draußen stehen biste am arsch mit 10g sbiros.

Meine Rute hat ja wie bereits geschrieben ein wg von 8-30g wo ich aber nur 20g sbiros dran hänge weil sich die rute bei 20g am besten aufläd und ich so mit ihr die besten weiten erzielen kann... mit einer anderen rute mit mehr wg oder einer anderen aktion würde ich wenn nötig auch 30g sbiros oder noch schwerer ran hängen , weil wenn die forellen in der mitte vom see stehen ... was willst du anderes machen ?


----------



## FangeNichts5 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Rute zum Forellen angeln?*



Katteker schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Die Frage nach der besten Rute ist natürlich Geschmackssache.
> 
> ...



Jap, die Rute kann ich auch nur empfehlen #6 Fische sie auch schon seit einigen Jahren, echt Top!


----------



## Downbeat (21. September 2011)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Rute zum Forellen angeln?*

Ich mag`s ja immer gern günstig und zeig, dass es nicht nur am Gerät liegt.
Also würd ich dir was transportfreundliches empfehlen.
SPRO - TFX6 Dyno Force Tele 20 - 2.70m 5-20gr
http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...eTele20180m210m240m&cName=Ruten-Teleskopruten


----------



## kuate (21. September 2011)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Rute zum Forellen angeln?*

Also ne richtig geile Rute auf z.B. auch Forellen ist die Aqualite Sensor float von Daiwa in 3,60.
Hab die rute noch nicht lange, aber auch schon mit Spiro getestet. Hatte ne ca. 1,8kg Regenbognerin dran, da gehts schon richtig ab...
Hatte 20gr Spiros dran, aber musste nicht voll durchziehen. Aber das dürfte kein Problem sein. 
Ist super schlank, relativ leicht, und hat nen verschiebbaren Rollenhalter, was mir mittlerweile extrem gut gefällt. So lässt sich die Rute je nach Rolle austarieren.
Kostet halt leider ca.65-75€.
Wenn du das Geld nicht ausgeben willst, such doch die Onlineshops nach Sonderangeboten ab! Gibt immer irgendwo was abzugreifen...


----------



## Nolfravel (22. September 2011)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Rute zum Forellen angeln?*

Abu Enticer Pro Match in 3.60m.


----------



## Michael_05er (22. September 2011)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Rute zum Forellen angeln?*



ArmandoSancho schrieb:


> @Michael_05er also mien Budget ist nicht gerade viel da ich gerade in einer Ausbioldung stecke...von daher kann ich nur bis 35,- € gehen.


Deswegen ja die Frage, bevor hier alle ihre 200€-Stecken empfehlen. Wie oft fischst Du denn speziell am Forellensee? Lohnt es sich wirklich, eine Rute zu kaufen, die Du nur dort verwendest? Gerade bei beschränktem Budget ist das vielleicht auch eine Frage, die man sich stellen sollte. Ich habe hier bei mir die Wahl, zwei mal am Forellensee oder ein Jahr am Rhein zu angeln für das selbe Geld. Wenn Du Dir sicher bist, dass Du auch in den nächsten Jahren immer wieder am Forellensee angeln wirst, dann reize Dein Budget aus. Vielleicht kannst Du auch noch bis Weihnachten warten für einen kleinen Zuschuß?

Wo angelst Du denn sonst noch und auf welche Fische? Eine Matchrute kann man gut am Forellensee verwenden, das wäre eine Idee, wenn Du sonst an Vereinsseen auf kleinere Karpfen, Schleien und Co. angelst. Willst Du sonst eher Spinnfischen am Fluß, dann vielleicht doch eine leichte Spinnrute, die Du auf Barsch und Rapfen nehmen kannst. Meine "Zweitrute" für Forellenseen ist z.B. die hier: http://www.koederwahnsinn.de/shop/r...78.html?SESS=082ecfe5680ed52f28fa54a11ce64bd1

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## kuate (22. September 2011)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Rute zum Forellen angeln?*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst Du auch noch bis Weihnachten warten für einen kleinen Zuschuß?



Das ist vielleicht nicht die schlechteste Alternative! Bei 35€ wird die Auswahl doch sehr "überschaubar"...


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (22. September 2011)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Rute zum Forellen angeln?*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Wo angelst Du denn sonst noch und auf welche Fische? Eine Matchrute kann man gut am Forellensee verwenden, das wäre eine Idee, wenn Du sonst an Vereinsseen auf kleinere Karpfen, Schleien und Co. angelst. Willst Du sonst eher Spinnfischen am Fluß, dann vielleicht doch eine leichte Spinnrute, die Du auf Barsch und Rapfen nehmen kannst. Meine "Zweitrute" für Forellenseen ist z.B. die hier: http://www.koederwahnsinn.de/shop/r...78.html?SESS=082ecfe5680ed52f28fa54a11ce64bd1
> 
> Grüße,
> Michael



Ich werfe noch mal eine Feeder-Rute als Allroundtalent in die Runde. Super auch für den Forellensee für allerlei Schleppmontage, dank ultrasensibler Spitzen.


----------



## FisherMan66 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Rute zum Forellen angeln?*

mhhh..... bis auf den TE scheint der Thread hier ne ganze Menge Leute zu interessieren.


----------



## powerpauer (22. September 2011)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Rute zum Forellen angeln?*

Hallo 
es gibt auch einige gute tele-trout ruten die sind für forellen fischen entwickelt-ich bin ja auch bei überligen mir so ein tele stock zu kaufen -ich benutze schön seit ewichkeit nur steck ruten -da ich aber nicht so oft forellen fischen gehe meistens 3-5 mal im jahr würde schön so ein tele reichen 

ausserdem bei tele ruten und ruten die nur 2 teilg sind habt man das vorteil -die stocke schön zuhause recht gut zum teil montien -(Montage) bei eine 3 teilige rute ist es schön sehr umstendlich .

gruß p.


----------



## Hufi96 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Rute zum Forellen angeln?*

Ich denke so etwas hier würde passen/reichen..

http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/s...?cPath=291_2252_561_564_584&products_id=48874


----------



## Tschiko (22. September 2011)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Rute zum Forellen angeln?*

ich fische die auf forellen!!!!!
http://www.gerlinger.de/page/product-detail/__/shop/prod/24042/8/23940
super aktion, leicht, und jedes zupeln ersichtlich!!!!
hat mir schon sehr schöne sefo´s und bafo´s beschert #6
und der preis passt auch


----------



## Nolfravel (22. September 2011)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Rute zum Forellen angeln?*

Eine 60gr Rute ist mit großer Sicherheit optimal zum Forellenfischen...


----------



## Michael_05er (23. September 2011)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Rute zum Forellen angeln?*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Eine 60gr Rute ist mit großer Sicherheit optimal zum Forellenfischen...


Ab einer gewissen Forellengröße schon :q
(Frei nach Horst Lichter: Alles unter 5 Pfund ist Fischbrut...)


----------



## Tschiko (23. September 2011)

*AW: Welche ist die beste Rute zum Forellen angeln?*

nur mal ned ablästern hier:q
wer die rute nicht kennt weiß nicht was sache ist!!!!!!!!#d
also mir taugts und will auch keine andere|wavey:


----------

